# I've Got a BOO BOO!



## Big Don (Dec 15, 2007)

My Sifu and one of the senior Black Belts asked me to go with them, yesterday to help run a Brown Belt test for a couple of students at one of my Sifu's Black Belt's schools in a neighboring (75 miles away) town. So I went to be a dummy. Early in the test we were doing the "Ring of Fire" and since it was friggin cold I kept my socks on. BAD IDEA. I kicked, my foot landed and slipped on the mat (Stupid socks) and I twisted the crap out of my knee. 18 hours later it still hurts to bend at all. Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## tellner (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes. See a doctor.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 15, 2007)

My first tidbit of advice is DON'T WEAR SOCKS! 

Second tidbit of advice is go see a doctor.  18 hours later and it hurts to bend might mean you have done some serious damage.  Is it swollen and where exactly is the pain?

but please, go see a doctor.  Preferrably a sport medicine one.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 15, 2007)

No, no swelling, and yes, the appointment has been made. No, no more stupid socks. The pain is on the sides, mostly on the outside, of my knee cap.


----------



## Drac (Dec 15, 2007)

tellner said:


> Yes. See a doctor.


 


Lisa said:


> My first tidbit of advice is DON'T WEAR SOCKS!
> 
> but please, go see a doctor. Preferrably a sport medicine one.


 
What they said..Rest, Ice and Elevation until then...


----------



## MJS (Dec 15, 2007)

Knee injuries suck.  Good luck with the doctor.  Let us know how it goes.  And as the others said...no more socks.  I'd invest in a good pair of MA shoes or grappling shoe.

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2007)

Socks + mat + jumping -or- kicking almost always = torn ligaments.

That's how I severed my ACL.

RICE, doctor, no more socks, even when it's cold.  And ... don't do anything.  No exercise, no running, no standed twisting.  Pretend like your leg is broken until you can get crutches and a knee brace.

ICE THAT PUPPY!!!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh yeah... knees are easy to injure and hard to heal - and putting off seeing a doctor and getting proper treatment can make it worse.

RICE (rest, ice, compression, elevation), anti-inflammatory medication (ibuprofen, acetaminophen, etc.), and CALL A DOCTOR.

Oh, and quick wearing socks - cold feet are annoying, but injuries suck, and I say that as someone who used to work out in an unheated room, barefoot, on sealed concrete - by the end of class I couldn't feel my toes, back to the arch of my foot - but that floor was _slick_; even if it had been allowed, I wouldn't have risked socks.


----------

